# الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ



## My Rock (26 يناير 2008)

*الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*


كثيرا ما سمعنا جيل التقطيف والنسخ و اللصق ينقل لنا شبهة كاذبة ان المسيح يدعوا الى الزنى بتقطيف نص متى 21 و العدد 31 و نقل جزء من العدد واهمين به دعوة للزنى

[Q-BIBLE] 
الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ
[/Q-BIBLE]

و الحقيقة ان الموضوع هو من خليفة مواضيع قص النصوص و تقطيفها, و بذلك الرد عليها يكون في اطار التوضيح و ذكر النص كاملا, و لا يحتاج الى بحث

العدد 31 كاملا يقول:
*[Q-BIBLE] 
Mat 21:31 فَأَيُّ الاِثْنَيْنِ عَمِلَ إِرَادَةَ الأَبِ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «الأَوَّلُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

نرى ان المسيح سأل سؤال و اجابه رؤساء الكهنة و شيوخ الشعب وهو ردهم

فالكلام به سابق و به لاحق, لمن يريد ان يفهم ما الذي يقال في هذا النص

فلو رجعنا بضعة سطور فقط و تحديدا عن العدد 28
نرى ان المسيح يذكر للكهنة و الشيوخ مثلا نصه كالاتي:
[Q-BIBLE] 

Mat 21:28 «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ؟ كَانَ لِإِنْسَانٍ ابْنَانِ فَجَاءَ إِلَى الأَوَّلِ وَقَالَ: يَا ابْنِي اذْهَبِ الْيَوْمَ اعْمَلْ فِي كَرْمِي. 
Mat 21:29 فَأَجَابَ: مَا أُرِيدُ. وَلَكِنَّهُ نَدِمَ أَخِيراً وَمَضَى. 
Mat 21:30 وَجَاءَ إِلَى الثَّانِي وَقَالَ كَذَلِكَ. فَأَجَابَ: هَا أَنَا يَا سَيِّدُ. وَلَمْ يَمْضِ.​[/Q-BIBLE]

المثل يتكلم عن انسان له ابنان, دعى ابناه للعمل في كرمته
فالاول رفض, لكنه ندم اخيرا و عمل في الكرمة
الثاني قبل, لكنه لم يذهب و لم يعمل في الكرمة

المسيح يقصد بالابنان فئتين من الشعب, فئة الكهنة و الشيوخ التي قالت نعم و لم تذهب للعمل في الكرمة

و فئة الخطاة التي رفضت الطلب و لكنها ندمت على خطيئتها لاحقا و ذهبت للعمل في الكرمة

و بعدها يسأل المسيح سؤاله:





 
Mat 21:31 فَأَيُّ الاِثْنَيْنِ عَمِلَ إِرَادَةَ الأَبِ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «الأَوَّلُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
فالمسيح يسأل, من الذي عمل ارادة الاب؟ الاول الذي رفض و ندم ثم مضى و عمل في الكرمة؟ ام الثاني الذي قبل و لم يذهب و لم يعمل؟

فاجابه الكنهة و الشيوخ, بأن الاول هو الذي عمل مشيئة الله, و الاول يمثل هذه الفئة التي رفضت طلب الله اولا, و بعدها ندمت و عمل ارادته و المسيح يوضح من هم هؤلاء في نفس العدد اذ يقول : الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ 
فالعشارين و الزواني رفوضا طلب الله اولا, لكنهم ندموا ثم قبلوا و عملوا حسب مشيئة الله

كلام المسيح لا ينتهي هنا, بل يوضح في العدد 32 من هم العشارين و الزواني الذين يسبقون الذين وافقوا على طلب الرب يكن لم يفعولا به, الى الملكوت اذ يقول

[Q-BIBLE] 
Mat 21:31 فَأَيُّ الاِثْنَيْنِ عَمِلَ إِرَادَةَ الأَبِ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «الأَوَّلُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ 
Mat 21:32 لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا جَاءَكُمْ فِي طَرِيقِ الْحَقِّ فَلَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ وَأَمَّا الْعَشَّارُونَ وَالزَّوَانِي فَآمَنُوا بِهِ. وَأَنْتُمْ إِذْ رَأَيْتُمْ لَمْ تَنْدَمُوا أَخِيراً لِتُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ».
[/Q-BIBLE]

كيف للعشارين و الزواني ان يدخلوا ملكوت الله؟
المسيح يرد و يقول الْعَشَّارُونَ وَالزَّوَانِي فَآمَنُوا بِهِ
اي امنوا بيوحنا المعمدان و رسالته التي هي تشير الي المسيح, فهم ندموا على افعالهم و امنوا, فخلصوا
اما الكهنة و الشيوخ, فلم يندموا و لم يؤمنوا ( وَأَنْتُمْ إِذْ رَأَيْتُمْ لَمْ تَنْدَمُوا أَخِيراً لِتُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ)

بذلك نرى, ان المسيح يضمن الملكوت للعشارين و الزواني لا بسبب زناهم و خطيئتهم, بل بسبب ايمانهم برسالة يوحنا المعمدان و بسبب ندمهم على خطيئتهم و على رفضهم للرب

و هذا ما يريده الرب من كل واحد, فكلنا مخطئون و كلنا مستحقون ان نعاقب, لكن من يتوب و يؤمن, ينال الخلاص

فالسيد المسيح يرفض الزنى, فكما قال قبلا في الشريعة لا تزن, يعيد نفس المفهوم و يصف الزنى بالفكر الشرير

متى الأصحاح 15 العدد 19 




لأَنْ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ تَخْرُجُ أَفْكَارٌ شِرِّيرَةٌ: قَتْلٌ زِنىً فِسْقٌ سِرْقَةٌ شَهَادَةُ زُورٍ تَجْدِيفٌ. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


فالباب مفتوح لكل عشار و لكل زاني و لكل خاطئ, ان ندم و تاب و عمل ارادة الاب, فله ملكوت الله

الرب يفتح عقولكم و اذهانكم لتقبل الحق على حقيقته, لا تزويره و تقطيفه و تغيير معناه 

سلام و نعمة​​​​
​
*


----------



## Fadie (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

عظيم اخى الحبيب , شرح وافى و متناسق يدل على عقلية تعرف كيفية التفكير بالمنهج العلمى...


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*



Fadie قال:


> عظيم اخى الحبيب , شرح وافى و متناسق يدل على عقلية تعرف كيفية التفكير بالمنهج العلمى...


 
اشكرك حبيبي من اجل تأكيدك 
الرب يعمل فينا لاجل اعلان حق كلمته..


----------



## فادية (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

تسلم ايدك  يا روك على  الشرح  التفصيلي  الواضح  وضوح  الشمس  يا  رب  الي  مش  فاهم  يفهم ويستفاد 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

ربنا يبارك ياروك على تفسيرك وربنا يستخدم كلمتة بواسطتة خدامه المخلصين لينر عقولانا وعقول اخوتنا ليتفهموا الامور ولا احد يضللهم بكلامه ولا اراه 
صالوا لاجلى


----------



## Rayieq (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

ربنا يبارك يا اخ ماي روك
شرح جميل لكل من يشك في يسوع المسيح 

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ra.mi62 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

الف شكر اخي الحبيب ماي روك على هذا الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويفتح عقول كل من يشك بلرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## الكومندو (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

شكرا للتوضيح ياروك بس عندي استفسار بسيط



> الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ



لماذا اطلق عليهم ((العشارين والزواني)) ولم يقل التائبين النادمين او يلحقها بالنص_ فالكلمتين((العشارين والزواني)) كما نعلم هي اوصاف قبيحة ؟؟فلماذا وصف من يسبقون الي الملكوت بهذا الوصف؟؟
لماذا لم يقل الابرار او الاخيار او المؤمنين او التائبين وما الي ذلك؟؟لماذا الصفتين((العشارين والزواني بالذات؟؟




> لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا جَاءَكُمْ فِي طَرِيقِ الْحَقِّ فَلَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ وَأَمَّا الْعَشَّارُونَ وَالزَّوَانِي فَآمَنُوا بِهِ. وَأَنْتُمْ إِذْ رَأَيْتُمْ لَمْ تَنْدَمُوا أَخِيراً لِتُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ



كلام يسوع هذا في العدد الذي ذكرته اثبت صفة الايمان للعشارين والزواني ولم يثبت لهم الندم والتوبة لماذا؟؟

ارجو التوضيح وشكراااااااا


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*



الكومندو قال:


> شكرا للتوضيح ياروك بس عندي استفسار بسيط
> 
> لماذا اطلق عليهم ((العشارين والزواني)) ولم يقل التائبين النادمين او يلحقها بالنص_ فالكلمتين((العشارين والزواني)) كما نعلم هي اوصاف قبيحة ؟؟فلماذا وصف من يسبقون الي الملكوت بهذا الوصف؟؟
> لماذا لم يقل الابرار او الاخيار او المؤمنين او التائبين وما الي ذلك؟؟لماذا الصفتين((العشارين والزواني بالذات؟؟




الشخص الذي يقرأ الكتاب المقدس ولا يعتمد على القصاصات من هنا و هناك لا يحتاج ان يسأل هذا السؤال يا عزيزي

فالمسيح لم يقل ان الداخلين للملكوت هم زواني و عشارين فقط

لا يا عزيزي

المسيح قارن الزواني و العشارين انهم سيسبقون شيوخ اليهود الى الملكوت بسبب توبتهم و ندمهم كما قارنهم المسيح في العددين 28 و 29

و هذا ليس اقتصار ان من سيدخل هم من الزواني و العشارين, بل هذه فئة ستسبق الفئة الأخرى

و وصفهم بالزواني و العشارين لأن هذه كانت صفتهم و خطيئتهم, فحتى الزاني و العشار و اي خاطئ له ان يستبق الى ملكوت الله اذا تاب و ندم و امن







> كلام يسوع هذا في العدد الذي ذكرته اثبت صفة الايمان للعشارين والزواني ولم يثبت لهم الندم والتوبة لماذا؟؟


 
راجع العددين 28 و 29

و يا ريت مداخلاتك تكون ليها معنى و علاقة بالموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

شكرا اخى الحبيب على شرحك وتوضيحك لهذة النقطة


----------



## Copty- (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

ماحلى كلامك ياسيدى المسيح


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

*+++ شكراً ليك على التوضيح الجميل +++*
*ربنا يحافظ على كلماته من عدو الخير*
*وياريت يا جماعة رجاء محبة*
*لاى حد *
*اياً كان مسيحى او مسلم*
*لازم قبل مايكتب اى آية مش واضحة عندو*
*يكون فاهم على الاقل مناسبة الكلام اللى اتقالت فيه الاية*
*علشان يسهُل مناقشتها للجميع*
*وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم دايماً*
*لاظهار مجد اسمو القدوس من خلال اولادو*​


----------



## الكومندو (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

ياروك يبدو انك لم تفهم اسئلتي

ساوضح اكثر


> أقتباس كتابي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



قد سالت لماذا اطلق عليهم العشارين والزواني وهي صفات قبيحة اليس من الاولي ان يقول التائبين او العشارين التائبين مثلا او ما شابه؟؟او ان يكتفي بان يقول لهم ان اجابتهم صحيحة؟؟فلماذا التاكيد علي العشارين والزواني؟؟
والسؤال الثاني كان:



> لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا جَاءَكُمْ فِي طَرِيقِ الْحَقِّ فَلَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ وَأَمَّا الْعَشَّارُونَ وَالزَّوَانِي فَآمَنُوا بِهِ



فاضاف لهم هنا صفة الايمان ولم يضف اليهم انهم تابوا او ندموا..لماذا؟؟اليس الحديث هنا عن التوبة وليس الايمان؟؟
اسف للاطالة
وشكرا علي سعة الصدر


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*



الكومندو قال:


> قد سالت لماذا اطلق عليهم العشارين والزواني وهي صفات قبيحة اليس من الاولي ان يقول التائبين او العشارين التائبين مثلا او ما شابه؟؟او ان يكتفي بان يقول لهم ان اجابتهم صحيحة؟؟فلماذا التاكيد علي العشارين والزواني؟؟




سبق و رديت على السؤال, فلماذا التكرار يا عزيزي؟
المسيح ذكر انهم زواني و عشارينو لانهم كانوا زواني و عشارين
و قال ذلك ايضا ليعلن ان الخلاص بالأيمان حتى للزواني و العشارين اذا تابوا و ندموا و امنوا




> والسؤال الثاني كان:
> 
> فاضاف لهم هنا صفة الايمان ولم يضف اليهم انهم تابوا او ندموا..لماذا؟؟اليس الحديث هنا عن التوبة وليس الايمان؟؟


 
سبق و اجبت ايضا, العدد 29 يقول انهم ندموا في المثل الذي وصفه
[Q-BIBLE] 
Mat 21:29 فَأَجَابَ: مَا أُرِيدُ. وَلَكِنَّهُ نَدِمَ أَخِيراً وَمَضَى. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

حترجع و تعيد السؤالين من جديد؟


----------



## الكومندو (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*



> المسيح ذكر انهم زواني و عشارينو لانهم كانوا زواني و عشارين



ياسيد روك من هم الذين كانوا ؟؟؟
يسوع يضرب امثلة فقط
فلماذا التركيز علي هذين اللفظين؟؟؟هل لان العشارين والزواني كانوا منتشرين بكثرة مثلا ام ماذا؟؟
ثم يسوع علق علي كلامهم دون ان يذكر ان كلامهم صحيح ....او خطا




> وَأَمَّا الْعَشَّارُونَ وَالزَّوَانِي فَآمَنُوا بِهِ



ياسيد روك محور الكلام عن التوبة والندم..
فهل الايمان=التوبة؟؟؟الرجاء الاجابة بنعم او لا


واسف للتكرار لكن قصدي هو توضيح السؤال اكثر
كما ان شرحك للجزئيات يبدو جيدا
شكرا علي سعة الصدر


----------



## enass (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*

*الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ

ما القصد؟

لا يوجد إنسان يخلو من الخطيئة. ومن يخطئ خلال حياته يمكنه في أي وقت طلب المغفرة بصدق وتغيير حياته.

هذه الايه تفسر نفسها

فالى الان لا اعلم لماذا الاخ الكريم لا ينظر اليها من منظور ان الله غفور رحيم..

ما معنى هذا الايه العظيمة

نعم تعني ان الله غفور لكل من يتوب اليه وان مكافأت الخطاة الذين يتوبون هي عظيمة كامكافئة الناس الصالحيين *


*يا ريت تقرأها عدة مرات ولا تسال فقط لانك قرأت السؤال في احد المنتديات او فقط لتجادل..

وبعد ان تقراها مرة اخرى اسال الذي لم تفهمه انت وليس ما لا يردونك ان تفهم..*


----------



## My Rock (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ*



الكومندو قال:


> ياسيد روك من هم الذين كانوا ؟؟؟
> يسوع يضرب امثلة فقط
> فلماذا التركيز علي هذين اللفظين؟؟؟هل لان العشارين والزواني كانوا منتشرين بكثرة مثلا ام ماذا؟؟
> ثم يسوع علق علي كلامهم دون ان يذكر ان كلامهم صحيح ....او خطا




السيد المسيح اخذ شريحة في المجتمع اليهودي التي ينظر اليها الشيوخ و المعلمين انهم اكثر الناس خطيئة و ضمن لهم الخلاص اذا امنوا







> ياسيد روك محور الكلام عن التوبة والندم..
> فهل الايمان=التوبة؟؟؟الرجاء الاجابة بنعم او لا


 
لا الأيمان ليس التوبة, لكن الأيمان يترتب عليه التوبة اولا


----------

